# identitaire



## Mamenedu

Necesito que alguien me ayude para traducir la palabra "identitaire" (adjectif)en español. A pesar de haber escuchado y leído en varios artículos la palabra "identitario" al buscarlo en diccionarios o enciclopedias no aparece como válida, vamos que ni existe.
   Sabéis de alguna expresión que pueda ser equivalente a dicho adjetivo?
Merciii!!!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Contexto por favor, aunque la palabra parece querer algo como
originario


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Bienvenid@ *Mamenedu*.

Si buscas la palabra "*identitaire*" en los diccionarios de la lengua francesa, comprobarás que en muchos de ellos tampoco aparece, vamos, que no existe, como dices tú.
Sin embargo, *identitaire* (relativo a la identidad) es una palabra que se usa bastante (en google, aunque no sea una referencia, salen un montón de entradas). En español, he oído a veces la palabra *identitario*, que si bien, en efecto, no aparece en los diccionarios, podría ser una buena opción.

saludos


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Hola chicos, lo siento pero esa palabra identitario no existe en la lengua castellana. Deberia de darse un poco de contexto, asi al menos podremos dar solucion al problema, a menos que nativos puedan responder.
Ciao


----------



## totor

Si bien la palabra identitario *no existe*, lo cierto es que goza de muy buena salud, porque es frecuentemente utilizada en ciencias sociales.

Y bienvenido al foro, Mamenedu.


----------



## Mamenedu

Muchísimas gracias!!!


----------



## yserien

Identitario : ¿Aquel o aquello que tiene una identidad ? Lo digo por decir algo, a ver si ese hombre nos da alguna pista màs


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Yo sigo opinando lo mismo, no existe, en castellano. Y si se usa no deberia.
No estara hablado de identidad?


----------



## totor

Me parece que eres un poco extremista, José. ¿Quién determina que algo existe o no? El uso. Las academias lo único que hacen es refrendar algo que ya está instituido por las costumbres, y siempre son las últimas.

Distinto sería si se tratara de un error o un mal uso de un término o de una forma que ya existe, pero incluso en esos casos la academia termina aceptándolo.

Y por supuesto que está hablando de identidad. La definición textual del Robert es: *Qui est relatif à l'identité*.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Me gustaria conocer ejemplos precisos para poder aceptar esa palabra. Espero mas comentarios. La RAE no la acepta


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*José*, el diccionario de l'Académie Française tampoco reconoce la palabra *identitaire* (Le Trésor, tampoco). Sin embargo se usa con relativa frecuencia. Lo que yo quise decir más arriba es que si se usa *identitaire* aunque no exista en los diccionarios, por qué no usar *identitario* que, si bien tampoco existe en los diccionarios, es una palabra que también se usa.

saludos


----------



## femmejolie

Sí se recoge la definición.
Voilà:
*identitaire* : relatif à l'identité d'une personne,d'un groupe.


----------



## shelmiket

yo soy española, y nunca he oido la palabra "identitario", pero como bien habeis dicho antes hay miles de palabras que las academias no reconocen.
siguiendo la logica de construccion de palabras en español, identitario, podría existir perfectamente. pero en este sentido el español no es siempre lógico.

 a pesar de todo si lo que buscas es una palabra que sea reconocida por la REA, no puedo ayudarte mucho, pero deberias tener en cuenta en que tipo de articulos has leido esa palabra, pues si son articulos actuales, los autores han podido atreverse un poco y utilizar una palabra que aun no está reconocida por la REA,pero que podemos encontrar en algunos documentos, ya que el español es una lengua que no deja de crear nuevos términos.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Yo personalmente diria bien
relativo a la identidad

o simplemente
identidad (de algo o alguien) o simplemente
procedencia

No usaria identitario pues nunca la he oido en mi pais.
Un saludito y me gusta tanta opinion diversa, realmente esto es lo que nos enriquece, por eso, a veces las traducciones no tienen por que ser literales, sino condicionadas al contexto. Identitaire existe en frances pero en espanol deberiamos hacer uso de otro termino o varios.


----------



## Araña

Hola, 

la palabra _identitario _se usa mucho-muchísimo (no tienes más que fijarte en la prensa o introducirla en Google).

Estoy de acuerdo con los que decís que el uso es en última instancia la medida de la norma, por lo que todo depende del ámbito al que pertenezca el texto en cuestión (quizás funcione ya como un tecnicismo...).

(Pero a mí tb. me suena más limpio _de identidad que identitario _si hablamos de estilo_)_


----------



## Harrison

¿Qué os parece "identificativo"?  

En francés "identitaire" se usa mucho en el sentido de algo que muestra que uno pertenece a una comunidad o a un grupo, o simplemente algo que indica o describe la identidad de esa persona (o cosa).

Me parece que "identificativo" podría valer. 

Estoy de acuerdo con Victor en que una palabra "existe" si se usa, no sólo si aparece en el DRAE. Pero "identitario", aunque aparezca en google, yo nunca se lo he oído usar a nadie, no sale de forma natural en una conversación. Google está lleno de traducciones literales o de calcos de palabras extranjeras que la gente hace a falta de términos españoles equivalentes. Como José (o Jose), yo tampoco usaría "identitario".

A ver que más propuestas salen...


----------



## chics

También suelo oir _identitario_ por ahí... si algo te impide usarlo, pues utiliza "de identidad".


----------



## Marlluna

Más que "oír", se lee. Y abunda mucho. En mi texto sobre enseñanza aparece en muchas ocasiones. Soy reacia a traducirlo por "identitario", pero en algunas ocasiones, queda mejor que "de identidad". La verdad es que voy alternándolos sin demasiada convicción. Pero eso sí, me parece que es tan corriente en francés como en castellano.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

*Identificativo* traduce perfectamente bien a _identitaire_, puesto que significa "relativo a la identidad de una persona". No hay por qué inventar términos calcados del francés para algo que ya existe.


----------



## saurito

Identificativo, "de identidad" o "de identificación".


----------



## Nanon

Algunas observaciones sobre este hilo ya antiguo.


> _Identitaire_ aún no está en (todos) los diccionarios.


 Cierto. Y los que están disponibles en línea no siempre son los más actuales. El TLFi todavía no la reconoce, pero el Robert sí y también este diccionario.


> Se usa mucho-muchísimo.


 Pasaron más de tres años y se usa aún más.


> _Identitario_ no está en el DRAE.


Y todavía no está. Pero aparece en el CREA. Y es interesante ver que los ejemplos son de los años 2000, 2002 y 2004 (España, Chile, México, Costa Rica, Cuba).


----------



## iiisabellaxD

Buen día, ya he leído los comentarios antes escritos en este post, yo tengo un texto en francés que contiene esa palabara, y si tengo la misma duda en cuanto a la traducción de la misma.. 

El tema que traduzco es sobre: 
Politiques culturelles et pratiques de médiation.

El texto a traducir o a cuadrar en cuanto al contexto **identitaire** de la palabra ¨es el siguiente: 

L´ action culturelle est susceptible d´inviter et accompagner le public dans un accès dynamique persuasif au savoir. En cela, même à notre insu, elle nous fournit un outil capital d´affirmation *identitaire*, à un condition de l´utiliser avec suffisamment de maîtrise.

Merci beaucoup...

Bisous...


----------



## Petit Robert

Hola José,

¡Buenos días! Yo discrepo con la idea de que si no existe en el diccionario no se puede usar. No es cierto esto. El diccionario agrega con frecuencia palabras que han surgido en la sociedad, que es donde suele nacer el lenguaje, y que son de uso popular o técnico .... Yo daría identitario por bueno. Lo que suelo hacer en estos casos es buscar por donde camina una palabra antes de decidir si la empleo o no, porque a veces es un tecnicismo que se emplea legítimamente y a veces se trata de palabras erróneas.

¿Cómo lo ves?

Que tengas un buen día
cordialmente,
Petit Robert

oh! no me había dado cuenta que este hilo ya era antiguo... lo siento!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Petit Robert:

Da igual si el hilo es antiguo, si tienes algo que añadir o señalar estás en tu derecho de hacerlo y siempre viene bien si no es para lanzar un debate vano, sin datos en mano que aportar par hacer avanzar la cosa. Y sí, los neológismos se pueden usar siempre que tienen una existencia lo bastante fiable (por provenir de fuente científica, de un autor renombrado...), somos atrevidos, pero no kamikazes. Los traductores tenemos que analizar siempre los pros y los contras de su empleo.

Aquí va de todas formas algo interesante:


> *identitario, ria *
> adj. De la identidad o relacionado con este conjunto de características individuales: Para establecer las normas de convivencia se tendrán en cuenta tanto aspectos comunitarios como identitarios.
> Fuente: Diccionario CLAVE


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Petit Robert

Gracias por tu respuesta tan amable... Da gusto!!! y por la definición que ofreces, gracias pues, 
Bisous à toi aussi,
PR


----------



## Grossa

El corpus de la Real Academia tiene 22 ejemplos.


----------



## Nanon

A los que hay que sumarles los ejemplos con _identitaria, identitarios, identitarias_. Te damos las gracias y las bienvenidas al foro de todas maneras, Grossa .


----------



## galomagna

No soy una experta pero identitario se refiere a una identidad general, mientras que identificativo se refiere más concreto a aquello que identifica. No sé el contexto pero hay que tener en cuenta que en temas socio-psicológicos identidad e identificación tienen significados muy precisos, y no se utilizan indistintamente.
Espero haberme hecho entender. 

Natalia


----------



## Peluche

*Sufijos de origen latino*


*-ario*: Indica una relación general o específica (lugar,  colección, etc.) con la base a la que se adjunta. Agrario: lo  relacionado con el agro; solidario lo relacionado con la solidaridad;... asi que identidario es relacionado con la indentidad.
No es como si se quisiera atribuir a una palabra un sentido del cual la gente no puede comprender la idea. No es como si quisiera uno hacer de diente una palabra nueva "dentaria" cuando ya existe "dental". *la terminacion -ad permite asociar el nuevo termino "identitario"*. Se podria argumentar mas bien la razon de usar, o no, las formas "*indentidario*" vs "identitario" pero sabemos que la "t" es un diftongo de la "d". pero ya hay mucha gente que usa "indentitario". Mi voto es para indentitario.

Se me hace mas "castellano" el formar palabras nuevas dentro de un cuadro natural que aquella gente que trata de "castellanizar" palabras estrangeras como se suele hacer mucho ahora: faxear, parquear o parkear, stopear (o para hacerlo mas español estopear); googlear...
Es mas _identitario_ el usar las raices del mismo idioma para hacerlas usuales, cuando del contexto mismo se puede derivar el sentido y asi modernizar el idioma.


----------



## Richivalen

"Identificativo" me viene al pelo...pongo mi ejemplo porque he visto que no se han dado muchos...es la descripción de un embalaje para un producto cosmético

Picto XXXXX identitaire, propre à la marque et incarnant la naturalité

Pictograma identificativo de XXXXXX, propio de la marca y que encarna la naturalidad

Un gran saludo para un gran foro


----------

